# TBCH: I can't stand misogynycels



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah, women annoy this shit out of me six ways to sunday, but I don't hate them.

And I feel super bad for guys who can't connect with women.

But these mgtow misogynycels who just rant and hate women...it usually seems to whittle down to them being mad that girls who are 2-points better don't want them


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

tbh. if you are not high tier normie or above you don't deserve sex anyway


----------



## Krezo (Aug 1, 2019)

Rare photo of OP found


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Ok
Cucked post tbh


----------



## Einon (Aug 1, 2019)

Op rn.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

OP in the future tbhngl


----------



## Krezo (Aug 1, 2019)

Whatever I may as well just post some more soy my soy folder


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Krezo said:


> soy folder


@Ritalincel soy folder mogs


----------



## hopemaxxer (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> But these mgtow misogynycels who just rant and hate women...it usually seems to whittle down to them being mad that girls who are 2-points better don't want them



do you think incels really only want to fuck toilets who are only "2 points better" than them?

listen here you fucking soy ingested cuck incels are named incels for a reason they're so ugly they can't have females to even look at them let alone having standards to only fuck "2 points better".

i can already see you accepting polyamorous relationships and sucking the cum out of chads dick in the future to betabuxx some roastie in her past prime since people like you lack self respect and dignity cause wemen good men bad amiright?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

Most women are actually degenerate. Sorry, man but this topic sounds soy.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 1, 2019)

if i had a big cock i would actually connect with women really good trust me


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> And I feel super bad for guys who can't connect with women


Stop orbiting foids fag none of them will fuck you


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Ritalincel


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Einon (Aug 1, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> if i had a big cock i would actually connect with women really good trust me


*"sir,you've been going 90 copes per hour in a 60 copes zone.Im gonna have to ask to exit the vehicle"




*


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> do you think incels really only want to fuck toilets who are only "2 points better" than them?
> 
> listen here you fucking soy ingested cuck incels are named incels for a reason they're so ugly they can't have females to even look at them let alone having standards to only fuck "2 points better".
> 
> i can already see you accepting polyamorous relationships and sucking the cum out of chads dick in the future to betabuxx some roastie in her past prime since people like you lack self respect and dignity cause wemen good men bad amiright?


He said mgtow not incels.



And tbh I agree with OP, but it's impossible not to hate women when you know their true nature.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 1, 2019)

GOOD MORNING I HATE WOMEN

AND OP IS GAY


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 1, 2019)

Guys on the manosphere hate women for being shallow when they are incredibly shallow people themselves it is just laughable. Accept what you can’t change and change what you can’t accept (aka looksmax). There are some women who are horrible people and some men who are horrible people, but I truly believe there’s some decent people out there from both genders and btw if a woman doesn’t want to have sex with you because you’re ugly that doesn’t make her a horrible person


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

Personality manners when it comes to this forum, personality as in not acting like a cuck. Members here won’t respect you if you behave like this.


----------



## Coperniggus (Aug 1, 2019)

One can hate wome regardless of sexual stuff. They're annoying, weak, and ruined popular culture by being the biggest demographic. We are forced to babysit their incompetence at work. They are very hate able indeed.


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Redpill: Hating women isn't gonna fix your face or your genetics.

Blackpill: If you're a 3 there's lots of women you can date. You just think you deserve a 5.5


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> if a woman doesn’t want to have sex with you because you’re ugly that doesn’t make her a horrible person


I'm ok with that, but then these same women turn around and start talking ab how looks don't matter and "its just your personality bruh", when they only qant to date tall, blonde haired, blue-eyed chads.

I hate gooks the most when they say this. Disgusting race traitors.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 1, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> One can hate wome regardless of sexual stuff. They're annoying, weak, and ruined popular culture by being the biggest demographic. We are forced to babysit their incompetence at work. They are very hate able indeed.


Incels are also annoying weak and incompetent generally speaking


BigBoy said:


> I'm ok with that, but then these same women turn around and start talking ab how looks don't matter and "its just your personality bruh", when they only qant to date tall, blonde haired, blue-eyed chads.
> 
> I hate gooks the most when they say this. Disgusting race traitors.


You’re still in highschool though and girls your age virtue signal a lot in order to fit in. Almost all adult women are honest about wanting a man who’s good looking and tallor atleast not ugly. Virtue signaling is phase most girls grow out of


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 1, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Incels are also annoying weak and incompetent generally speaking


pathetic incel shamer


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Incels are also annoying weak and incompetent generally speaking


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> do you think incels really only want to fuck toilets who are only "2 points better" than them?



The ones that resort to hate.

It's basic projection.


----------



## Usercel (Aug 1, 2019)

They don't hate women. They hate disgusting parts of female nature, and it has many of it. First that comes to my mind is that most human females are gender supremacists. They feel like females are superior to males which you can see in their ridicolous double standards: 
1. Men not wanting to date female because of weight is wrong, but women excluding men because of things they can't control like height or race is just an innocent preference
2. Or they think that adult female raping 13 year old boy is not a rape.
3. There's a 2000+ shelters for domestic abuse victims. Every single one of them reject male victims, despite them being over 40% of all
4. Almost all females fraud by wearing makeup. But every female will ridicule a male who frauds by wearing lifts.
These 4 statements apply to almost every female. There's a shittonn of other everyday double standartds.
That was only one disgusting part of modern females - gender supremacism. Others parts: most females:
-don't care about objective facts.
-are pathological liars
-have no empathy at all to males that they are not attracted to (yes, even to 80th percentile males, because they are only 5/10 to females), so you might as well say they have no emapthy to majority of males
-have no sense of responsibility/dignity/loyalty (only exceptions are attractive males)
... and so on


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Guys on the manosphere hate women for being shallow when they are incredibly shallow people themselves it is just laughable. Accept what you can’t change and change what you can’t accept (aka looksmax). There are some women who are horrible people and some men who are horrible people, but I truly believe there’s some decent people out there from both genders and btw if a woman doesn’t want to have sex with you because you’re ugly that doesn’t make her a horrible person


Tales from OP after LeShaun smashed his wife


DoctorLooksmax said:


> Incels are also annoying weak and incompetent generally speaking





DoctorLooksmax said:


> You’re still in highschool though and girls your age virtue signal a lot in order to fit in. Almost all adult women are honest about wanting a man who’s good looking and tallor atleast not ugly. Virtue signaling is phase most girls grow out of


You're so stupid It's unbelievable


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> pathetic incel shamer


calling someone an incel shamer is almost like calling someone a fat shamer tbh


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Usercel said:


> They don't hate women. They hate disgusting parts of female nature, and it has many of it. First that comes to my mind is that most human females are gender supremacists. They feel like females are superior to males which you can see in their ridicolous double standards:
> 1. Men not wanting to date female because of weight is wrong, but women excluding men because of things they can't control like height or race is just an innocent preference
> 2. Or they think that adult female raping 13 year old boy is not a rape.
> 3. There's a 2000+ shelters for domestic abuse victims. Every single one of them reject male victims, despite them being over 40% of all
> ...


Are you NW 6 or 7?


----------



## dodt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> Redpill: Hating women isn't gonna fix your face or your genetics.
> 
> Blackpill: If you're a 3 there's lots of women you can date. You just think you deserve a 5.5


It basically starts from being 4psl by this forum standards which is below average irl, and not being a manlet. And if ur quite low inhib on top of that then getting a gf is realistic. 
But a 3psl to this forums standards just means ur plain deformed.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> calling someone an incel shamer is almost like calling someone a fat shamer tbh


I don't get your point


----------



## Usercel (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> Are you NW 6 or 7?


Strong ad hominem, curry.
My message looks like it's written by bald white oldcel, but i'm 20 NW0 ethnik lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I don't get your point


someone can change their looks to get sex.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> someone can change their looks to get sex.


Well yes but It's often quite expensive, surgeries will fix everyone's problems here.

Losing fat is just a matter of discipline.


----------



## dodt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> calling someone an incel shamer is almost like calling someone a fat shamer tbh


Fat shaming is different.
I wouldnt say its wrong to incel shame or truecel shame a male cuz he just got unfortunate genes to live with, cuz I dont care.
But I also acknowledge that some do it with hypocricy aspects by shaming others over things they have no control over.


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> calling someone an incel shamer is almost like calling someone a fat shamer tbh


incel shaming is not allowed on these communities. And let me tell you something, curry, you're not a chad. Anyone who believes he's gl and above incels and has not posted his pic is a scam.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> incel shaming is not allowed on these communities.


I've seen quite a lot of it here jfl


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Usercel said:


> Strong ad hominem, curry.
> My message looks like it's written by bald white oldcel, but i'm 20 NW0 ethnik lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> incel shaming is not allowed on these communities. And let me tell you something, curry, you're not a chad. Anyone who believes he's gl and above incels and has not posted his pic is a scam.


awww did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

Usercel said:


> They don't hate women. They hate disgusting parts of female nature, and it has many of it. First that comes to my mind is that most human females are gender supremacists. They feel like females are superior to males which you can see in their ridicolous double standards:
> 1. Men not wanting to date female because of weight is wrong, but women excluding men because of things they can't control like height or race is just an innocent preference
> 2. Or they think that adult female raping 13 year old boy is not a rape.
> 3. There's a 2000+ shelters for domestic abuse victims. Every single one of them reject male victims, despite them being over 40% of all
> ...


and they pretend not to be. JFL.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> awww did I hurt your feelings?


Low IQ


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

dodt said:


> It basically starts from being 4psl by this forum standards which is below average irl, and not being a manlet. And if ur quite low inhib on top of that then getting a gf is realistic.
> But a 3psl to this forums standards just means ur plain deformed.


3 means you're just below normal.

Like, IQ 80


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

dodt said:


> Fat shaming is different.
> I wouldnt say its wrong to incel shame or truecel shame a male cuz he just got unfortunate genes to live with, cuz I dont care.
> But I also acknowledge that some do it with hypocricy aspects by shaming others over things they have no control over.


I don't think incel shaming is good if its genetic tbh and either way its fucked up to look like shit probably so the only reason Id think its fine is if the dude is a dickhead


----------



## dodt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> 3 means you're just below normal.
> 
> Like, IQ 80


From what I saw, people who got rated 3psl, including myself are plain ugly. People rate closer to average here for anyone within average range.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

if the dude doesn't even look that bad then they are being retarded and edgy just like OP said


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I don't think incel shaming is good *if* its genetic


In what case wouldn't it be genetic?


----------



## dodt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I don't think incel shaming is good if its genetic tbh and either way its fucked up to look like shit probably so the only reason Id think its fine is if the dude is a dickhead


I am not a moralist, I think its ok both to incel shame, and its ok not doing that. Just noted its about being a hypocrite.


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Aug 1, 2019)

ive transcended past misogyny into complete nihilism tier


women are evil soulless whores, but what can you do?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> In what case wouldn't it be genetic?


most cases. if the person has an upswing maxilla yet still look ugly its either genetic or something else (lack of chewing)


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> awww did I hurt your feelings?


if you hurt my or other people's feelings is irrelevant. I told you what is. 
seriously tho, jfl @ you thinking a curry scammer can hurt other people's feelings. A curry scam is what you are, like those people who call you on the phone


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 1, 2019)

Female nature is disgusting.

Didn't expect this type of Bluepill bs from you @currymax


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

For the record, I am anti-incel shaming

But I'm also anti-projecting your subhumanity

I'm pro-acceptance


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> if you hurt my or other people's feelings is irrelevant. I told you what is.
> seriously tho, jfl @ you thinking a curry scammer can hurt other people's feelings. A curry scam is what you are, like those people who call you on the phone








What @FatJattMofo looks like jfl


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 1, 2019)

Being misogynistic is just the result of women shaming you, rejecting your advances, trying to trick you with marriage and AWALT mindset.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> if you hurt my or other people's feelings is irrelevant. I told you what is.
> seriously tho, jfl @ you thinking a curry scammer can hurt other people's feelings. A curry scam is what you are, like those people who call you on the phone


you are just bitter mate stfu


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> For the record, I am anti-incel shaming
> 
> But I'm also anti-projecting your subhumanity
> 
> I'm pro-acceptance


Then just get walked over like a rug by femorrhoids jfl your choice


FatJattMofo said:


> you are just bitter mate stfu


Good comeback


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Female nature is disgusting.
> 
> Didn't expect this type of Bluepill bs from you @currymax



Heading to page # 3 my nigger

But really, I said women annoy me 6 ways to Sunday. I've just never felt the need to hate them.

They're getting dick? Well, there's a man on the end if that dick too.

Bluepill is using the redpill to claim you can ldar


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Then just get walked over like a rug by femorrhoids jfl your choice


not everyone here is a cuck. if I was ugly I would be intimidating at least


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> if I was ugly I would be intimidating at least


No logic

You're intimidating if you got massive bones.


FatJattMofo said:


> not everyone here is a cuck.


I never said that.

The bluepill spitters are though, OP is.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> No logic
> 
> You're intimidating if you got massive bones.
> 
> ...


tis what I mean bro.

I kind of understand the viewpoint of the dudes here. the fact that near enough every women is a slut is disgusting but I know its something that isn't a thing in proper societies so I don't blame the gender. I also want to take advantage of it. If I looksmax I will be able to and tbh thats the reason why we are all on the site. to take advantage of this lookist gynocentric society


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its something that isn't a thing in proper societies


What societies? You mean in the middle east? 


FatJattMofo said:


> I also want to take advantage of it.


Obviously, I also want to use foids as cum rags, I don't care that they're degenerate jfl.
I highly dislike how much they lie and manipulate though with the personality thing.


FatJattMofo said:


> If I looksmax I will be able to and tbh thats the reason why we are all on the site. to take advantage of this lookist gynocentric society


Ye


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Ye


ey


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

Usercel said:


> They don't hate women. They hate disgusting parts of female nature, and it has many of it. First that comes to my mind is that most human females are gender supremacists. They feel like females are superior to males which you can see in their ridicolous double standards:
> 1. Men not wanting to date female because of weight is wrong, but women excluding men because of things they can't control like height or race is just an innocent preference
> 2. Or they think that adult female raping 13 year old boy is not a rape.
> 3. There's a 2000+ shelters for domestic abuse victims. Every single one of them reject male victims, despite them being over 40% of all
> ...


i agree with most of what you said, but points 2 and 3 arent true

2. Almost all women I've talked to think an adult-aged women having sex with a minor boy is rape, its men who think it isnt.

3. Abuse shelters started to help women going through abuse back in the 70s to help women get away from their husbands since they didnt have a place to stay because they were dependent on their husband to live and survive. Most rape/abuse shelters nowadays are female orientated but assist males if they come in.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> ey


ye


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I highly dislike how much they lie and manipulate though with the personality thing.


Same tbh, personality only matters when you get through their looks threshold. It gets me sick that they call men superficial when they themselves are even more so.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> What societies? You mean in the middle east?
> 
> Obviously, I also want to use foids as cum rags, I don't care that they're degenerate jfl.
> I highly dislike how much they lie and manipulate though with the personality thing.
> ...


traditional societies or unwesternised places. many parts of the world are like this. in islam its just opression tbh and I don't like that at all.

its men that fall for it that pisses me off aswell. JFL at "style your hair BRO" or "wear jordans NIGGA" .

its the college sluts that mostly say "aah yea personality is very important "

meanwhile they fuck some brute ogre


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> personality only matters when you get through their looks threshold.


Tbh but how come many foids still are in abusive relationships?


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> ye


ey


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Same tbh, personality only matters when you get through their looks threshold. It gets me sick that they call men superficial when they themselves are even more so.


cucks think that its women that have the pressure to look good LOL WHAT


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its men that fall for it that pisses me off aswell. JFL at "style your hair BRO" or "wear jordans NIGGA" .
> 
> its the college sluts that mostly say "aah yea personality is very important "


Ye I also dislike those reddit fags who go along with it and believe it jfl.

Everyone foid told me the personality thing, not just college cunts.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Tbh but how come many foids still are in abusive relationships?


Its an evolutionary thing, its more stable for the foid to be in a relationship than by herself because the man could provide for her. When shes out she cant fend for herself against dangers or provide for herself. It isnt the case in modern day but the trait still carries on.


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> yo


oy


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> oy


oys me


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> oys me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Ye I also dislike those reddit fags who go along with it and believe it jfl.
> 
> Everyone foid told me the personality thing, not just college cunts.


I honestly think they pity anyone that isn't chad and trys to make them ignorant. retarded logic by them but most women are fucking dumb


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 89548


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Aug 1, 2019)

I hate women to be honest. But also i want p in v.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 1, 2019)

@Tony @SikKunt


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> @Tony @SikKunt


----------



## pisslord (Aug 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> @Tony @SikKunt


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> @Tony @SikKunt



caged irl jfl


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> caged irl jfl


dn c


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> caged irl jfl


tbhjfl


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>







XD


----------



## pisslord (Aug 1, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 89554
> 
> XD


*



*


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

pisslord said:


> *
> View attachment 89556
> *


*



*


----------



## Einon (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> someone can change their looks to get sex.


Just grow a 10 inches.
Just unmouthbreath yourself.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Einon said:


> Just grow a 10 inches.
> Just unmouthbreath yourself.


mouthbreating is the fault of the person and the parents. not everyone elses


----------



## Einon (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> mouthbreating is the fault of the person and the parents. not everyone elses


Just be 7 and aware of facial growth,br0.
Mouthbreating is in no way the fault of the person.It's almolst always the parents.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Einon said:


> Just be 7 and aware of facial growth,br0.
> Mouthbreating is in no way the fault of the person.It's almolst always the parents.


why do people mouth breathe? if its on a whim then imo It kinda is.

its allways the DENTISTS AND TEACHERS faults


----------



## Einon (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> why do people mouth breathe? if its on a whim then imo It kinda is.
> 
> its allways the DENTISTS AND TEACHERS faults


exactly.No one just decides to start mouthbreating.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 1, 2019)

Einon said:


> exactly.No one just decides to start mouthbreating.


teachers be like "oh timmy im not going to point out the fact that you like a retard mouth breathing " and dentist be like " ah well tbh he seems to have perfect teeth right now so we will check up on him in 3 years"


meanwhile kid mouth breathes.

if I ever see a mouth breathing person irl it hurts because most of them are already recessed .

I suspect my sister has been moouth breathing and im going to talk to her asap. I should have fucking been there in the past 5 months instead of ldaring


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

Soys me. XD


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Soys me. XD


4 pages, bitch


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> 4 pages, bitch


4 pages of your ass getting called a cuck jfl


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> 4 pages of your ass getting called a cuck jfl



4 pages of butthurt


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> 4 pages of butthurt


salted peanut iq


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> salted peanut iq


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 89587


tekt


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 1, 2019)

this is my nigga poontang from Lookism.net, don't even try to belittle him, you abominable subcreatures


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> this is my nigga poontang from Lookism.net, don't even try to belittle him, you abominable subcreatures


4 pages niggah!!!!


----------



## yourmom (Aug 1, 2019)

jfl like if most men worth a shit. it´s ludicrous hating women .
people in this kind of forums simply suffer from madona whore complex. and have serious issues with their anima.
like if incel behaviour is better than most women behaviour.

at least be honest and hate everyone


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> 4 pages of your ass getting called a cuck jfl


Yeah, nothing to be proud of.


----------



## yourmom (Aug 1, 2019)

yourmom said:


> jfl like if most men worth a shit. it´s ludicrous hating women .
> people in this kind of forums simply suffer from madona whore complex. and have serious issues with their anima.
> like if incel behaviour is better than most women behaviour.
> 
> at least be honest and hate everyone


 lets get real you´re afraid and attracted to women at same time, that´s why rightwinger cucks always want to enslave women, they are deeply afraid of them.


----------



## Saranghae (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> Redpill: Hating women isn't gonna fix your face or your genetics.
> 
> Blackpill: If you're a 3 there's lots of women you can date. You just think you deserve a 5.5



Are you dissing me subliminally


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

yourmom said:


> they are deeply afraid of them.


wtf


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


>



The only bluepills on PSL are tge ideas that let you feel good about rotting in your basement


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 1, 2019)

worst thread in looksmax history


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> worst thread in looksmax history



4 pages of butthurt faggots crying for me


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> The only bluepills on PSL are tge ideas that let you feel good about rotting in your basement


you think guys are complaining about rejection from 5.5 foids when they are 3 psl?

sub 5 men get rejected by treacher collins girls or literal dwarfs even.

You ever seen that dwarf who wanted a 6 ft + guy and then rejected some 4 psl guy?

Men arent being rejected by females who are 2 points higher than them only, they are being rejected by 0.1 PSL women that is the problem with foids.


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> you think guys are complaining about rejection from 5.5 foids when they are 3 psl?
> 
> sub 5 men get rejected by treacher collins girls or literal dwarfs even.
> 
> ...


blue.

pill.

fact.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> blue.
> 
> pill.
> 
> fact.


what ? did you even read what i said?


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> what ? did you even read what i said?


nah.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> nah.


stay bluepilled and naive then retard


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

Btw of course you're a julycel jfl


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Btw of course you're a julycel jfl



keep bluepilling for me, basementdweller


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> keep bluepilling for me, basementdweller


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 89481
> 
> Rare photo of OP found


did anyone else notice this guy is staying in a hotel with two beds while he is with his wife? 
just cage at this


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> did anyone else notice this guy is staying in a hotel with two beds while he is with his wife?
> just cage at this


Yes someone commented that as well.

He also said she's at the spa jfl, aka getting plowed by LeShawn.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Yes someone commented that as well.
> 
> He also said she's at the spa jfl, aka getting plowed by LeShawn.


haha most likely 
surprised there isnt a double bed for his wife while he stays on the single one if you know what i mean


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

5 pages


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> 5 pages


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 89675



keep
crying
for
me


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> keep
> crying
> for
> me


cries me


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 1, 2019)

how did this thread get so many replies


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> cries me


me
cries


didntreadlol said:


> how did this thread get so many replies


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> me
> cries


Angry incels that’s why.

But women are evil ngl


----------



## currymax (Aug 1, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Angry incels that’s why.
> 
> But women are evil ngl


of
course
they
are


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> how did this thread get so many replies


Because the member base doesn’t tolerate soy level shit here.


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Because the member base doesn’t tolerate soy level shit here.


This site has been taken over by Lookism refugees with heavy soyed up brains.
I'll migrate to **************** honestly this site is invaded.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> This site has been taken over by Lookism refugees with heavy soyed up brains.
> I'll migrate to **************** honestly this site is invaded.


The Lookism member base is probably bad.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 1, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> The Lookism member base is probably bad.


No shit.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> No shit.


Soy shit is low IQ.


----------



## quinn24 (Aug 1, 2019)

i dont post about them 24/7 like a mgtow but i don't see a reason not to hate them as an unattractive man

since im either invisible to them or they hate me also foid nature etc.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> i dont post about them 24/7 like a mgtow but i don't see a reason not to hate them as an unattractive man
> 
> since im either invisible to them or they hate me also foid nature etc.


Most foids are nasty, man.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Aug 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> tbh. if you are not high tier normie or above you don't deserve sex anyway


NOBODY DESERVES SEX SWEATY


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 1, 2019)

op is cuck for using meme reddit words. other than that hes right. hell he didnt even use anything i can shit on him for...


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


>


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 1, 2019)

currymax said:


> The only bluepills on PSL are tge ideas that let you feel good about rotting in your basement


utter madman


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

low t and iq if you took op's bait


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> low t and iq if you took op's bait


how is he baiting tho? going for girls out of your league is retarded+personality matters once you passed looks redline, somewhat at least.
wonder what he means by misogny tho


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> low t and iq if you took op's bait


He sounds serious.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 2, 2019)

look if you look at this topic in a realistic manner it doesnt matter
if you manage yo make a woman enjoy the sex with your big dick she couldnt care less about "mysogyny"
she will be your eternal cumslut and you are gona connect her every day
only big dick matters


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> tbh. if you are not high tier normie or above you don't deserve sex anyway


You're the best poster in here 😀😂


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> low t and iq


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>







XD


----------



## yourmom (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> wtf


you´re blue pilled 0 conscience if you think otherwise


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

yourmom said:


> you´re blue pilled 0 conscience if you think otherwise


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> i dont post about them 24/7 like a mgtow but i don't see a reason not to hate them as an unattractive man
> 
> since im either invisible to them or they hate me also foid nature etc.


Most females are nasty, man.


----------



## yourmom (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


don´t jack off to pick cuck


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

yourmom said:


> don´t jack off to pick cuck


already did it three times, sorry


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 2, 2019)

*Sikh Jatt Master Baits*


----------



## yourmom (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> already did it three times, sorry


hope in the fourth you get burns on your dicklet


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 90241


Ha! Ha! Love the gif freeze joke, man. XD


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Ha! Ha! Love the gif freeze joke, man. XD


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## currymax (Aug 2, 2019)

we goin to 6, bitch!


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 2, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> if i had a big cock i would actually connect with women really good trust me


Man I just gotta love all your posts!!  No homo


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 3, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 90487


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (Aug 3, 2019)

thinking AWALT = you haven't left your basement.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> calling someone an incel shamer is almost like calling someone a fat shamer tbh


Incel shaming and fat shaming are both bad to do unless you’re fat shaming someone on this forum to help motivate them to lose weight.


----------



## currymax (Aug 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Incel shaming and fat shaming are both bad to do unless you’re fat shaming someone on this forum to help motivate them to lose weight.



Just lol is you're not shaming the shit out of everyone in 2019


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

currymax said:


> Just lol is you're not shaming the shit out of everyone in 2019


I only shame over deserved related stuff.


----------



## currymax (Aug 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I only shame over deserved related stuff.



Naw fam.

Just rek the self esteem if everyone in your life.

It's just as good as raising yours, but requires a lot less work, or painful self evaluation


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

currymax said:


> Naw fam.
> 
> Just rek the self esteem if everyone in your life.
> 
> It's just as good as raising yours, but requires a lot less work, or painful self evaluation


I see.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 3, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> thinking AWALT = you haven't left your basement.


JoinedMar 9, 2019


----------



## currymax (Aug 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> JoinedMar 9, 2019


all join dates are shameful


----------

